# Plastische Rißkanten erstellen, aber wie ?



## Storch (13. August 2002)

Guten Morgen,

ich möchte gerne in einem grauen Hintergund (Ebene 1) zwei Bilder (Ebenen 2 & 3) einlassen ...

Damit das ganze auch ordentlich aussieht, möchte ich das so machen, dass die eingelassenen Bilder nicht vollständig dargestellt werden, sondern nur ein Teil zu sehen ist.

Dazu soll eine Art Loch in die Ebene 1 gerissen werden und die Rißkanten sollen plastisch aussehen - kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Virtual Freak (13. August 2002)

*ganz fix was gemacht*

hier..die sache in 3 min gemacht

fläche gefüllt
strucktur drüber
risse drüber
n loch mit polygon lasso gesäbelt
und noch n relief über die ebene..
noch n bildchen auf die ebene drunter..und gut war..

lässt sich bestimmt noch mit texturen und feintunig verbessern..

Greetz VF


----------



## Storch (13. August 2002)

Danke erstmal ... nur leider gibt's da ein Problem 

Ich brauche die überliegende Ebene (Ebene 1) glatt und ohne eine Struktur, aber trotzdem soll der Riß irgendwie plastisch erscheinen ...


----------



## Virtual Freak (13. August 2002)

*naja...weil ich grad langeweile hab*

hab ich noch ne 2 version gemacht..
diemal mit nem papier loch..
sihet schon mal gut aus...
auch wenn ich beschissen hab und das papier eingescannt habe weil selber papier löcher zu machen ne heiden arbeit ist..

greetz vf


----------



## Virtual Freak (13. August 2002)

*shit...*

sorry...bild vergessen...


----------



## Virtual Freak (13. August 2002)

*na dann halt*

ohne strucktur und falten...
einfach weglassen und auf das ausgesäbelte loch n relief anwenden..
und pem papier die falten rasch wegretuschiert...

hab da jetzt n bisserl gepfuscht..aber hab nimmer viel zeit...

beim papier ohne falten geht jetzt halt einiges vom effeckt flöten weil n zerissenes papier ohne falten is irgendwie...hmm...wie sag ich das...nich richtig

Greetz VF


----------



## Wolfsbein (13. August 2002)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=18967&highlight=lack+abbl%E4tern Der vorletzte Beitrag könnte dir helfen.


----------



## Storch (13. August 2002)

Danke - genau das, was ich suche


----------



## Wolfsbein (13. August 2002)

Danke für die Bewertung ;-).


----------



## Kaprolactam (13. August 2002)

Hehe - solange ich auch ne gute Bewertung dafür kriege 

/Kapro


----------



## kirchel (9. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
Ich suche ein Möglichkeit genau solche Struktur und Falten in ein Bild zu bekommen wie im Anhang von Virtual Freak, genauer gesagt in seiner Version 2.
Du hast zwar gesagt das du das Papier einfach eingescannt hast, aber wie gesagt, das Loch darin interessiert mich nicht sondern nur die Struktur des Papiers. Wenn mir jemand sagen kann wie ich so etwas umsetzte wäre das echt cool.

mfg
Kirchel


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (9. Dezember 2003)

Der Link könnte helfen:
http://www.creativemac.com/2003/06_jun/tutorials/psrumple030603.htm


----------

